# mudstock at river run



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

river run is hostiong mudstock this year october 13-16 who all is gonna be able to make this one?? should be a pretty big event at a great park!

http://atvmudstock.com/


----------



## 09BruteMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Me and my buddies will be there for sure! Mudjam was alright and with this lil bit of cooler weather Mudstock is gonna be great. Just hoping for a lil more rain even tho they do a great job of flooding and running the water truck on the main trail.


----------



## 09BruteMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Me and my buddies will be there for sure! Mudjam was alright and with this lil bit of cooler weather Mudstock is gonna be great. Just hoping for a lil more rain even tho they do a great job of flooding and running the water truck on the main trail.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I was planning on being there, but gotta work that weekend. I'm kinda wantin to hold off to make the 3.5 hour drive till we get alot of rain anyways. My brute is torn down right now for a frame swap, and when I'm done with it I'm gonna change a few things on my gf's brute too, so not even sure if we'd be ready for that ride. She keeps telling me she's going up there without me lol...but I don't think her Mazda 3 is going to pull my trailer very well :haha:.....especially since it doesn't have a hitch


----------

